# DS #4622: Bookworm (USA)



## granville (Jan 12, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-5877^^


----------



## Satangel (Jan 12, 2010)

Been dumped finally. Now all these guys will be happy


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 12, 2010)

gonna give this one a go....i've read good reports about this game


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 12, 2010)

I saw this and thought "oh yes" and then remembered that I have it for my phone, PDA, GBA, PC anyway so miss for me, plus for others.


----------



## Clau46 (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes i am happy


----------



## haflore (Jan 12, 2010)

My life is complete.


----------



## berlinka (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd wish they made a multi9 version for Europe. Probably will never happen.


----------



## elton (Jan 12, 2010)

I was really happy when I saw Bookworm dumped .... but regrettably it gives the Black Screen Of Death on my M3 DS Real. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone got this going? or a few pointers for me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Jan 12, 2010)

Getting the dreaded -4 Rom Load Error on DSTT.


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 12, 2010)

not working on acekard 2i or cyclods...gonna need a fix for this 1


----------



## haflore (Jan 12, 2010)

It doesn't work on Cyclo 1.56B6? My life is so empty!!


----------



## kingsanto (Jan 12, 2010)

The .NFO even says it's going to need a fix.


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 12, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> It doesn't work on Cyclo 1.56B6? My life is so empty!!



yes sorry, not working on cyclo 1.56b6 and acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.5.1 and latest loader


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 12, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> It doesn't work on Cyclo 1.56B6? My life is so empty!!


Oh dear God.


----------



## Kamiyama (Jan 12, 2010)

Doesn't seems to work even with No$GBA. Only black screens. Maybe I'll try upgrade my Sakura.

Yup, no luck even with latest Sakura.


----------



## haflore (Jan 12, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> haflore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? It's fun to be melodramatic sometimes.


----------



## berlinka (Jan 12, 2010)

Error on R4 too (with Ysmenu)


----------



## X D D X (Jan 12, 2010)

I will be playing this game for a long time... Lets hope the AP is cracked soon.


----------



## funem (Jan 12, 2010)

This game has been around forever, I have had it on my phone for years now... its even been on the GBA...


----------



## BudFern (Jan 12, 2010)

I hope the fix comes soon so I can get my fix of Bookworm!  ew, even I think that sounded corny.....


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 12, 2010)

Is this another of those games IGN has grossly over-rated?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Will try, but...those guys.


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Jan 13, 2010)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Is this another of those games IGN has grossly over-rated?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While their rating might have been a little much for a game that is a bit this bare bones, somehow Bookworm fights through the odds and deserves that rating.  It's an incredibly fun word puzzle game.

I once spent an entire term playing it in my college's computer lab instead of going to US History.  Best C- I ever got.


----------



## illithid (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm hoping that they released Bookworm Adventures next. It's more fun than the original Bookworm because it has some RPG-like elements in it.


----------



## morphius (Jan 13, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> haflore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so much for "stealth mode" eh?


----------



## pitoui (Jan 13, 2010)

Ahh no way... been waiting for this game to come out for ages. 

Tried on AK2i with AKAIO and it gets stuck on the "mobi clip" screen. Also tried on SuperCard One and gives me black screens. Was going to try on my TTDS but it seems that also does not work.

Seems like I will be waiting impatiently for a patch


----------



## haflore (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah, I was really hoping Stealth Mode would work out for this one.


----------



## Fun_Zephyr (Jan 13, 2010)

Is stealth mode auto activated for new games or do you have to hold START or the like when loading the game to put it into stealth mode?


----------



## haflore (Jan 13, 2010)

Automatic, but it doesn't seem to help with this one.


----------



## cephalopoid (Jan 13, 2010)

Saw this dumped ages ago with XXXX number . . . Could the AP on this $20 title be tougher than Zelda?  
Hmmm...

Anyway, I'm waiting for crack.

Thanks!


----------



## reimu (Jan 13, 2010)

I do love this game... I spelled boutique today on the GBA version. *proud*


----------



## kingsanto (Jan 13, 2010)

Playing the retail cart.  This game is super addictive.


----------



## kalmis (Jan 13, 2010)

Never heard of this game before. Did some reading on the GBA version and cant really understand why it is so addicting/attracting. Anyway will need to give this a try.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 13, 2010)

is it truly AP or a bad dump since there were some games tht had this problem so better wait and check out the actual situation
i do remember a younger member of my family playing this game and i believe its a very interesting game since u have to connect letters to make words (from the letters available)


----------



## magicksun (Jan 13, 2010)

i think this game whorld bee good in spanish


----------



## elton (Jan 13, 2010)

Started this game with the GBA and got totally hooked.

Bought the PC version when I saw it in the cheap bin and have not looked back. It's a great game. It could be improved by extending the dictionary to explain the meaning of all worlds but that's just being picky.

It will be great once someone figures how to get it onto M3 and other carts.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 13, 2010)

what do you do in this?


----------



## Raika (Jan 13, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> what do you do in this?
> From Gamefaqs:
> QUOTESpell F-U-N on the run in an all-new Bookworm for the Nintendo DS! Have an appetite for words? Then join Lex the Bookworm in PopCap's hit word-puzzle game for the Nintendo DS. Link letter tiles left, right, up and down to spell words to keep Lex sated and unearth a vast library. Spell words to fill your bookshelves, unlock 20 themed folios, and build out 18 unique library rooms. Boost your score using Word of the Day and bonus words. But watch out for burning letters - they could spell disaster for you and Lex!


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 13, 2010)

thanks raika and nice ava+sig you got there


----------



## regnad (Jan 13, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Been dumped finally. Now all these guys will be happy



Or not, it seems.

Anybody gotten this thing to run on EZ-F Vi yet?


----------



## kingsanto (Jan 13, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> is it truly AP or a bad dump since there were some games tht had this problem so better wait and check out the actual situation
> i do remember a younger member of my family playing this game and i believe its a very interesting game since u have to connect letters to make words (from the letters available)



It is most definitely not a bad dump.  That is, unless they've found a way to make a game that is undumpable by the NDS Backup Tool.  If that were the case, you'd think they'd be using this new method on all of their releases and we'd all be fucked.


----------



## kingsanto (Jan 13, 2010)

cephalopoid said:
			
		

> Saw this dumped ages ago with XXXX number . . . Could the AP on this $20 title be tougher than Zelda?
> Hmmm...



The problem could be that most coders won't get out of bed for a game that isn't high profile like Zelda.  I'd say the chances that someone will take a look at it are exponentially higher now that it's been dumped and put out there by a release group.  If not, maybe a fix will come after this protection method is used on a high profile release.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 13, 2010)

Normatt won't be fixing this for AKAIO as he's quit =/ stupid clones


----------



## kingsanto (Jan 13, 2010)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Normatt won't be fixing this for AKAIO as he's quit =/ stupid clones



He quit like two years ago.


----------



## Icey (Jan 13, 2010)

It's not AP, it's a new save type. All that's needed to fix it is a firmware update. MON THE TEAM CYCLOPS.


----------



## Shebang (Jan 13, 2010)

The game itself sucked on GBA because it had a limited vocabulary. I liked to play it but itonly had easy words.

I hope they fixed that (and I hope that there will be a firmware fix soon)


----------



## kingsanto (Jan 13, 2010)

I am upset that it doesn't know the word gonads.

A new save type?  Interesting.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 13, 2010)

people actually want to play this??


----------



## haflore (Jan 13, 2010)

Yup! It's quite entertaining, try it.


----------



## elton (Jan 13, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> people actually want to play this??




Oh yes, it's a very good example of word games - probably the best.


----------



## funem (Jan 13, 2010)

To be honest its an old game they could have at least added one of the Bookworm Adventure games to the cart, like peggle came with peggle nights.....


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 13, 2010)

funem said:
			
		

> To be honest its an old game they could have at least added one of the Bookworm Adventure games to the cart, like peggle came with peggle nights.....


Now you see I would be happy to get BA as I only have that for my PC and its one of those that I'd like to have on the go but I guess they would rather release both seperatly and have two sales instead.

If they do ever do BA I hope they include Volume 2 with it.


----------



## Leon1977 (Jan 14, 2010)

OH YEAH!!!! Can't wait to try this out..hope there's no AP~ =P


----------



## regnad (Jan 14, 2010)

Leon1977 said:
			
		

> OH YEAH!!!! Can't wait to try this out..hope there's no AP~ =P



Didn't bother to read any of the previous posts, did you?

Any progress on getting this to run on anything?


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 14, 2010)

regnad said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it work in clean mode with old kernel and old EZ5v2 (do not try this on newer ez5 Plus and ez5i).
BTW, this game is fixed now, wait for next kernel update.


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Jan 14, 2010)

Working for DSTT yet?


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hm sweet, maybe this is one of those Puzzle Quest type of games (meh on the outside but pretty fun)

Any word on the Cyclo?


----------



## johnchan (Jan 14, 2010)

maxmouse2008 said:
			
		

> Hm sweet, maybe this is one of those Puzzle Quest type of games (meh on the outside but pretty fun)
> 
> Any word on the Cyclo?


It works on Cyclo as of the recently released 1.56B7 firmware.


----------



## Nemisiz666 (Jan 15, 2010)

cant wait for good version as my kids love this game on pc and learn alot from it as well as fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i play it too hehe


----------



## Private|Par (Jan 15, 2010)

berlinka said:
			
		

> I'd wish they made a multi9 version for Europe. Probably will never happen.


Wouldn't this require all those funky accents to be added in, as well as new dictionaries for every language?

Looking forward to this, I hope it works with the new Cyclo firmware as people have said it does.


----------



## Shebang (Jan 15, 2010)

Come on M3, do something to get it running ...


----------



## sfg (Jan 15, 2010)

It's so awesome, I'd get a Cyclo to get it running. Oh wait, I have one.


----------



## Djay187 (Jan 15, 2010)

Shebang said:
			
		

> Come on M3, do something to get it running ...


M3 have just released a fix for this, DS Scene have got it up but for some reason I can't get from Handheldsourses, where I normally get my M3 updates.


----------



## elton (Jan 15, 2010)

Djay187 said:
			
		

> Shebang said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, the fix worked a treat.

Bookworm is go on M3


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 15, 2010)

Anyone know if there's a left-handed option?


----------



## haflore (Jan 15, 2010)

Never mind. I got confused, sorry.


P.S. My life is still complete


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 15, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Yes!! There's a left-handed option.
> 
> 
> P.S. My life is once again complete



Hmm...I looked in the options menu. I didn't see it. Help me out, there. Where it be?


----------



## elton (Jan 15, 2010)

I've had a good look too and can find no way of changing to a Left-Hand option.

If it exists, it's very well hidden.


----------



## Rfire (Jan 15, 2010)

Any fix for TTDS and/or YSMenu?


----------



## Clookster (Jan 15, 2010)

No left hand option, sorry folks! That's for both, DSiWare and Retail!

I just don't know if there's going to be an option for lefties in BEJEWELED TWIST, _the holy grail of PopCap games_, wich will get released retail in the US on Jan 19th.


----------



## haflore (Jan 15, 2010)

Oops, I must have gotten confused 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..Sorry.


----------



## janouis (Jan 15, 2010)

is there already a fix for acekard 2i?


----------



## kingsanto (Jan 16, 2010)

No, there's not.


----------



## Arwen20 (Jan 16, 2010)

I hope there is a fix for acekard soon. This game looks great!


----------



## kingsanto (Jan 16, 2010)

Yeah, I'm getting addicted to the point where I'm actually considering buying it.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 16, 2010)

Seriously, Bookworm is great, I play it a lot on my iPod touch.
No plans to get the DS version though, I already paid for a great version.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 16, 2010)

Well, I may end up buying this one day. I think the PopCap website has an offer where you can buy this game and get something like Bookworm Adventures or the original Bookworm for the PC as well, all for only $20. PopCap really make excellent games and better offers.


----------



## airpirate545 (Jan 16, 2010)

Does this work on Sakura yet?


----------



## kingsanto (Jan 16, 2010)

People often ask why some people have more than one type of flashcart.  This is the reason why I should.


----------



## cman1783 (Jan 16, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Well, I may end up buying this one day. I think the PopCap website has an offer where you can buy this game and get something like Bookworm Adventures or the original Bookworm for the PC as well, all for only $20. PopCap really make excellent games and better offers.



If you buy anything from popcap today (1/16), they are donating the full price to Haiti.


----------



## crook (Jan 16, 2010)

cman1783 said:
			
		

> If you buy anything from popcap today (1/16), they are donating the full price to Haiti.



Ok so don't buy anything!


----------



## pitoui (Jan 17, 2010)

crook said:
			
		

> cman1783 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh? I don't understand.


----------



## janouis (Jan 17, 2010)

i want to play dis...hope there's a fix soon for acekard 2i and hope popcap makes a version of plant vs zombies to the ds...


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 17, 2010)

kingsanto said:
			
		

> People often ask why some people have more than one type of flashcart.  This is the reason why I should.



me too...what's that old saying "keeping all your eggs in one basket"?


----------



## Syman (Jan 17, 2010)

I have found that this works fine with AKAIO 1.4 but gets a corrupt save on 1.5


----------



## xeronut (Jan 17, 2010)

Problem with me playing this on GBA is, I keep wanting to make onomatopoeias from hentai with it.  I couldn't tell you how many times I saw 'kyuun' or 'aahn' (number of a's variable) and got pissy when they didn't make a word.  Shit.

.. I think I might forego testing the ROM and buy this on DS strictly on merit of the GBA title.


----------



## pitoui (Jan 22, 2010)

So any news/updates on the fix guys?

Or is there a way to play on AK2i, Supercard DS1 or TTDS?

Thanks


----------



## dmentd (Jan 24, 2010)

I got the game to load in AKAIO 1.5.1 doing the ARM7 patch and holding x while loading the game, but....... If I choose any type of multiplayer mode I get 2 black screens but I can still hear the game music  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: Redid the arm7 patch, everything works great now...even multiplayer.


----------



## pitoui (Jan 24, 2010)

Hmm, interesting. I'll give that a go.

EDIT: It worked


----------



## gspawn (Jan 27, 2010)

This is probably going to sound like a stupid question, but how would I do the ARM7 patch?


----------



## cman1783 (Jan 27, 2010)

1) Download DSbuff from HERE
2) Run DSbuff and click "browse"(first box on top) and choose the BookwormDS rom 
3) Choose "unpack" and select a directory (ie. C:\Bookworm)
4) Find another rom to get the arm7.bin file from (I used Simcity DS (J) (follow steps 2 and 3 to unpack this rom)
5) After both roms are unpacked, replace the arm7.bin file from the BookwormDS with the one from the Simcity (or whatever other rom you chose)
6) Click "pack" and choose the directory that you unpacked BookwormDS to
7) Enjoy! 

Note: I've only tested it on AceKard 2i with AKAIO 1.5.  Hold "X" when loading, otherwise you get save file error.
Note 2: Closing the DS will lock the game up.


----------



## gspawn (Jan 27, 2010)

That certainly did the trick, thanks! I realize this probably isn't the appropriate place to ask this, but why exactly does this work?


----------



## andPS2 (Jan 28, 2010)

cman1783 said:
			
		

> 1) Download DSbuff from HERE
> 2) Run DSbuff and click "browse"(first box on top) and choose the BookwormDS rom
> 3) Choose "unpack" and select a directory (ie. C:\Bookworm)
> 4) Find another rom to get the arm7.bin file from (I used Simcity DS (J) (follow steps 2 and 3 to unpack this rom)
> ...



doesnt work for R4 unfort.


----------



## gotchapt (Feb 11, 2010)

using that fix, when the pop cap logo appears the game freezes on my ak2i


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 11, 2010)

dmentd said:
			
		

> I got the game to load in AKAIO 1.5.1 doing the ARM7 patch and holding x while loading the game,Anyone figured out a way of getting this to run on an AK2i WITHOUT having to remember to press [X] when loading ??.........
> ....I keep forgetting to do this & I'm getting a little p***ed-off having to reset my DSi everytime I do.
> 
> I did post a 'bug report' on AKAIO forums about this in the hope that a new loader is made to 'force' Bookworm to load using the RED Loading... method (similar to how AC:WW does)  but the reply I got was
> ...


 (& the person locked the post so I couldn't reply)

But surely if you need to 'patch' a game/program every time you want to run it MUST be a type of bug, even if the 'patch' is built into the OS ??


----------



## DJ91990 (Feb 18, 2010)

Post another topic and make it say this:
ROM NUMBER XXXX-Whatever, Bookworm DS 
When loading the game either GREEN, RED, or BLUE LOADING... the game will hang at a screen that says:
"The Bookworm DS Save File could not be accessed, please turn off the power and reinsert the DS game card"

If you must use a separate patch then never post it. Always complain that the clean ROM does not work.

I got Bookworm to work %100 on NO$ZOOMER using 64EEPROM setting or whatever it was...it was the one above the lowest.


----------



## gotchapt (Mar 24, 2010)

This game works now flawlessy on AKAIO RC2, no DMA Mode necessary and no closing ds bug.


----------



## firespike8 (Apr 13, 2010)

R4 Solution~~~!!!!:

http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=10251

Wood R4 Description:
"wood r4 firmware.
one guru from gbx.ru said that this impossible.

this firmware based on wood rpg firmware 1.04. so the same compatibility level and similar features except:
1. softreset doesn't work at the moment. will be fixed.
2. bypass protection option doesn't work. cart limitation.
3. if you change language or/and skin firmware doesn't restart automatically. will be fixed.
4. sources not released. because this is one day hack. then sources will
put in order it will released. for free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thank to Normmatt for support.
"

Wood R4 will load bookworm DS correctly tested it myself tonight and it worked GREAT! Kept all settings default loaded the game normally by tapping A (once without holding down) from the menu and it worked. My mom played it for about 15minutes no crashes glitches ect. 

Wood R4 also works on the M3 Simply I believe. HAPPY GAMING


----------



## borka (Apr 14, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Yeah, it work in clean mode with old kernel and old EZ5v2



Well, it is not working for me on the old good EZ5 (not-i, not-+) and 1.86h kernel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. Finally time to move to the 2.0 kernel?


----------

